# Bay Flatties



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Went out with Eric today, caught 12, tossed 2 right at 17.5" back and kept 5 between 18-20". Bite was good till the wind picked up and it shut off like a switch.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

yum


----------

